# Changed oil with Dexos 1 Gen 2 instead of Dexos 2



## Renwo (Jan 29, 2014)

Manager at Autozone convinced me that Dexos 1 Gen 2 is same as Dexos 2. I changed the oil and found out Dexos 1 Gen 2 is NOT same as Dexos 2.

I'm deleted, do I have anything to worry about since from my understanding Dexos 2 is mainly to preserve the DPF (which fell off).

Am I taking a big risk if I don't swap to Dexos 2?


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

you have to change it

diesel oil is different


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Yep. Change it.


----------



## Detrious (Jul 5, 2017)

Yea, Dexos 2 is meant to be a low ash oil so it wouldn't cause premature DPF failure, which won't affect you anyway, but the additive package for a diesel oil is different than one for a gas engine oil. Will it cause immediate problems? No, but I would probably get it swapped back out as soon as you can. Also, since your filter fell off you don't really have to run Dexos 2, you can run any diesel oil that is the right weight and it will have the proper additives for you. Any API rated CK-4 5w-30 should work.


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

I would've blamed myself before admitting I listened to the autozone guy 🤣🤣 you crack me up


----------



## Renwo (Jan 29, 2014)

Was able to find some Pennzoil Platinum Euro L Dexos2 for Benz and BMW at Wal-Mart of all places. Didn't bother switching out the filter again so I got a slight blend of whatever Dexos 1 was left in the filter.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Not a good idea to only do a partial change.


----------



## Renwo (Jan 29, 2014)

snowwy66 said:


> Not a good idea to only do a partial change.


Too late now, 1/4-1/2 quart from the filter has been blended.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Renwo said:


> Too late now, 1/4-1/2 quart from the filter has been blended.


It's fine.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Next time pull the filter and at least drain it. 😊


----------



## Renwo (Jan 29, 2014)

snowwy66 said:


> Next time pull the filter and at least drain it. 😊


Thank you for the suggestion. Pulling the filter is the biggest pain in the ass. You have any tips? I'm going from top behind the alternator.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Renwo said:


> Thank you for the suggestion. Pulling the filter is the biggest pain in the ass. You have any tips? I'm going from top behind the alternator.


That's the best way I've found to go about it. Do you still have the drain/gutter in place?


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Renwo said:


> Thank you for the suggestion. Pulling the filter is the biggest pain in the ass. You have any tips? I'm going from top behind the alternator.


i have spill pads from work, puppy pee pads work as well

drain oil
from the top place pad under filter in the control arm, make a bowl

undo filter pull from top, gather up pad pull from top

no mess


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

boraz said:


> i have spill pads from work, puppy pee pads work as well
> 
> drain oil
> from the top place pad under filter in the control arm, make a bowl
> ...


Since our drain/gutter is sitting in the box I put it in after I grabbed it from off of the aeroshield, after it took out our CV Boot, I bought a form-a-funnel and that worked real well the last time. Was able to shove it up underneath and have it drain out and into the drain pan.


----------



## Renwo (Jan 29, 2014)

MP81 said:


> That's the best way I've found to go about it. Do you still have the drain/gutter in place?


Yep, I do.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Renwo said:


> Yep, I do.


Okay, that should help then, provided you have the vehicle level and not just lifted in the front...cause then it doesn't drain out the hole.


----------



## pavulon (Aug 23, 2016)

I've resigned myself to pulling the passenger side wheel for easy-ish access to the oil filter housing.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

The manager of AutoZone is an idiot.

Go back and show him this website and tell him you want a refund.



dexos® Licensed brands | General Motors


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

BDCCruze said:


> The manager of AutoZone is an idiot.
> 
> Go back and show him this website and tell him you want a refund.
> 
> ...


thats how he got the job


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

boraz said:


> thats how he got the job


If you can look up parts on a computer you can work at Auto Zone.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

BDCCruze said:


> If you can look up parts on a computer you can work at Auto Zone.


I remember my buddy any I trying to buy some parts for his '88 Ranger, and we had to tell them he had an '88 Thunderbird Turbo Coupe because they certainly won't be finding the 2.3L Turbo under "1988 Ranger".


----------



## DmaxMaverick (Jun 29, 2014)

BDCCruze said:


> If you can look up parts on a computer you can work at Auto Zone.


Overqualified if you can find the _correct_ part on a computer.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

dealers arent much better

i get my trans oil from ford cuz its cheaper, but they need vehicle info etc to input into the computer

they just end up making a receipt saying cash sale


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

boraz said:


> dealers arent much better
> 
> i get my trans oil from ford cuz its cheaper, but they need vehicle info etc to input into the computer
> 
> they just end up making a receipt saying cash sale


So you can confirm the Ford stuff works on CTD?

I know that was a discussion here a few years ago but didn't see anyone actually try it.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

BDCCruze said:


> So you can confirm the Ford stuff works on CTD?
> 
> I know that was a discussion here a few years ago but didn't see anyone actually try it.


been using it for 90,000 miles so far


----------



## John Komon (Mar 28, 2021)

Renwo said:


> Manager at Autozone convinced me that Dexos 1 Gen 2 is same as Dexos 2. I changed the oil and found out Dexos 1 Gen 2 is NOT same as Dexos 2.
> 
> I'm deleted, do I have anything to worry about since from my understanding Dexos 2 is mainly to preserve the DPF (which fell off).
> 
> Am I taking a big risk if I don't swap to Dexos 2?


Auto zone employees are generally clueless minimum wage workers whom are clueless. Dexos oil for gasoline engines is completely different from that for diesels. Change it ASAP! Will void your warranty if you don't. They will likely not fix any issues under warranty unless you have a 2016 when GM extended the warranty to 10 years 100,00 thousand miles.
I got screwed! I have a 2015 with the same exact engine and transmission. Sucks to be me. I got screwed and will have to pay for the oil and coolant leaks! I will NEVER buy a Chevrolet ever again. 
I was raised a GM man. I have completely lost faith in their cheap poorly designed but alleged correctly built crap ecotec 2.4 liter turbocharged junk engines. They pulled off a Government loophole to avoid having to fix the properly built poorly designed engines that they knew were junk and would fail just past the warranty period!
From Now on I will only buy a Toyota, Honda or Mazda. After researching witch have an excellent rating. Also, avoid CVT transmissions. They are expensive to maintain and are known to fail!


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

John Komon said:


> Auto zone employees are generally clueless minimum wage workers whom are clueless. Dexos oil for gasoline engines is completely different from that for diesels. Change it ASAP! Will void your warranty if you don't. They will likely not fix any issues under warranty unless you have a 2016 when GM extended the warranty to 10 years 100,00 thousand miles.
> I got screwed! I have a 2015 with the same exact engine and transmission. Sucks to be me. I got screwed and will have to pay for the oil and coolant leaks! I will NEVER buy a Chevrolet ever again.
> I was raised a GM man. I have completely lost faith in their cheap poorly designed but alleged correctly built crap ecotec 2.4 liter turbocharged junk engines. They pulled off a Government loophole to avoid having to fix the properly built poorly designed engines that they knew were junk and would fail just past the warranty period!
> From Now on I will only buy a Toyota, Honda or Mazda. After researching witch have an excellent rating. Also, avoid CVT transmissions. They are expensive to maintain and are known to fail!


there was no 2016 diesel cruze


----------



## John Komon (Mar 28, 2021)

boraz said:


> you have to change it
> 
> diesel oil is different


I don't have a diesel. Mine is gasoline. 
Oil and coolant leaks.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

John Komon said:


> I don't have a diesel. Mine is gasoline.
> Oil and coolant leaks.


then what is this sposed to mean?


John Komon said:


> I have a 2015 with the same exact engine and transmission.


----------



## John Komon (Mar 28, 2021)

John Komon said:


> I don't have a diesel. Mine is gasoline.
> Oil and coolant leaks.


I should have known that when I bought a factory certified Chevy Cruze that they pushed me to purchase an extended warranty for $2,000! They knew that the oil seals would fail, that the cheap plastic coolant return would fail and that the turbo coolant lines would fail!


John Komon said:


> I don't have a diesel. Mine is gasoline.
> Oil and coolant leaks.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

John Komon said:


> I should have known that when I bought a factory certified Chevy Cruze that they pushed me to purchase an extended warranty for $2,000! They knew that the oil seals would fail, that the cheap plastic coolant return would fail and that the turbo coolant lines would fail!


Sir, this is a Wendys


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

John Komon said:


> I should have known that when I bought a factory certified Chevy Cruze that they pushed me to purchase an extended warranty for $2,000! They knew that the oil seals would fail, that the cheap plastic coolant return would fail and that the turbo coolant lines would fail!



Common issues with the gen1. 
You could have saved yourself the hassle by putting in a standard temp or cooler thermostat and lowering the temp fan turn on. The guys that did that aren't having the general issues.

All manufacturers have their lemon cars. ALL.


----------



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

John Komon said:


> Auto zone employees are generally clueless minimum wage workers whom are clueless. Dexos oil for gasoline engines is completely different from that for diesels. Change it ASAP! Will void your warranty if you don't. They will likely not fix any issues under warranty unless you have a 2016 when GM extended the warranty to 10 years 100,00 thousand miles.
> I got screwed! I have a 2015 with the same exact engine and transmission. Sucks to be me. I got screwed and will have to pay for the oil and coolant leaks! I will NEVER buy a Chevrolet ever again.
> I was raised a GM man. I have completely lost faith in their cheap poorly designed but alleged correctly built crap ecotec 2.4 liter turbocharged junk engines. They pulled off a Government loophole to avoid having to fix the properly built poorly designed engines that they knew were junk and would fail just past the warranty period!
> From Now on I will only buy a Toyota, Honda or Mazda. After researching witch have an excellent rating. Also, avoid CVT transmissions. They are expensive to maintain and are known to fail!


Honda isn’t the pillar of quality and reliability like 20 years ago. The top 3 are Lexus, Toyota and Mazda.

A modern hybrid CVT drivetrain is bulletproof. Not many fail or have issues and are very reliable.


----------



## Roger Ramjet (Oct 11, 2018)

I found the easiest way to change oil is to purchase oil and filter and then have brakes plus do the oil change for $25. 😁


----------

